
Zynga announces closure of OMGPop.com, four OMGPop Facebook games - Lightning
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2013/08/05/zynga-announces-closure-of-omgpop-com-four-omgpop-facebook-games/
======
norswap
What would be the cost of letting the app stand, and only doing maintenance
enough so that they continue to run?

~~~
mathattack
The issue is even if there is very little $ cost, there is very little
benefit. They're trying to get people onto games with a larger installed base
so that there's more value created between players.

------
chris_wot
A great billion dollar investment then.

